# Setting up baking business from home



## Michellefisher (Feb 22, 2015)

Hi all, I have been living in Hilversum for 6 months now and would like to set up a little baking business from home. I know that in the UK you need a hygiene certificate (that you can get online) and you need to register with the local councils environmental health department, but I have no idea what is needed here or who to speak to (I don't speak dutch). I also have liability insurance anyway. Would this be enough? Any help anyone can give me would be wonderful. Thanks so much.


----------



## Charmandesse33 (Mar 15, 2015)

Hi,

As far as I know, you can ask all these questions to Kamer van Koophandel officer. Most of them speak English so it should be easy. Just find the address of KvK in your area and make an appointment.


----------



## Mr. Staats (Mar 19, 2015)

So what will you be baking?
:caked:



Michellefisher said:


> Hi all, I have been living in Hilversum for 6 months now and would like to set up a little baking business from home. I know that in the UK you need a hygiene certificate (that you can get online) and you need to register with the local councils environmental health department, but I have no idea what is needed here or who to speak to (I don't speak dutch). I also have liability insurance anyway. Would this be enough? Any help anyone can give me would be wonderful. Thanks so much.


----------



## Xircal (Mar 20, 2015)

Michellefisher said:


> Hi all, I have been living in Hilversum for 6 months now and would like to set up a little baking business from home. I know that in the UK you need a hygiene certificate (that you can get online) and you need to register with the local councils environmental health department, but I have no idea what is needed here or who to speak to (I don't speak dutch). I also have liability insurance anyway. Would this be enough? Any help anyone can give me would be wonderful. Thanks so much.


You need to contact the Nederlandse Voedsel en Warenautoriteit (NVWA) on the following phone number: 0900 0388. You need a permit to sell anything edible. 

You can also contact them by using the form on the following site: https://formdesk.minlnv.nl/kcdv/Warenklachten_vragen_formulier_v9 Checkmark "vraag" and then click "Verzenden" to take you to the next page. 

The form is in Dutch, but you can translate the questions easily enough using Google Translate: https://translate.google.com/


----------

